# Financial advice for recently bereaved aquaintance



## mammyof2 (23 Jun 2011)

Not sure what the right forum is for this, so mods please feel free to move if necessary

The husband of an aquaintance of mine died last month, leaving her a widow with two pre-school children who has been a SAHM for the last 5 years or so, so not earning any income.

I know her because our children are at the same playschool - don't know her well at all. She is not from Ireland so none of her family are living here, making the bereavement all the more difficult I imagine.

We got chatting the other day and she mentioned that she hates anything to do with figures, that when she sees numbers her head starts going round and roun, but she is having to start dealing with bank stuff etc now on her own

I feel I should offer to help her out if she needs any assistance, as it sounds as though she is not getting help from other friends or family and I imagine that the logistical and financial details of the outcome of a sudden death of the main breadwinner is pretty complex even without having a mental block when it comes to figures. Strikes me that she could be vulnerable to not getting stuff she is entitled to from insurance companies/the State etc. However, how do I go about it without seeming nosy or presumptious - or I should I at all? We have a mutual friend who would know her better than I do, so I was thinking of talking it over with her, but she is a little dippy and indiscreet so not sure about that road either .... I don't have any specific financial expertise but, as a civil servant, am used to form filling, know my way around the State system and how to work out and apply for entitlements and do most of the insurance/budgeting/financial planning for my own family - plus hubby trained as a lawyer so can decipher legalse when necessary. 

Any thoughts on what is appropriate in this situation would be welcome.


----------



## truthseeker (24 Jun 2011)

Thats very nice of you mammyof2, I would engage her in conversation, offer to help if she wishes telling her:



mammyof2 said:


> I don't have any specific financial expertise but, as a civil servant, am used to form filling, know my way around the State system and how to work out and apply for entitlements and do most of the insurance/budgeting/financial planning for my own family - plus hubby trained as a lawyer so can decipher legalse when necessary.


----------



## dacoon (24 Jun 2011)

mammyof2, you "sound" exacctly what this person needs at this stage. All you can do is offer to help, not being from Ireland she will tell you quickly enough if she will accept your offer. 

Fair play to you!

Da


----------



## PaddyW (24 Jun 2011)

I think that you are being very kind to even be thinking of offering her help. Approach her maybe and offer your help if she needs it. Fair play to you.


----------

